# Old Plow make.....



## CptDunsel (Jan 30, 2004)

Old Plow Make......

I have an old V plow that I need to find parts for but am unsure of the mfg. The former owner says it is a Ranger. Does anyone know anything about that brand, or if they are even in business yet?
Thanks.....


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Can't help you ID your plow, but just wanted to let you know I found your User Name interesting. I wonder how many know what a Captain Dunsel is?


----------



## CptDunsel (Jan 30, 2004)

*Mick........*

LOL, I have a lot of people ask me which branch of the service I am/was in. I always tell them Star Fleet....
Thanks.......


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

:salute:


----------

